# Red Wing bicycles?



## squeedals (Oct 4, 2013)

Any info on bikes called Red Wings.........TOC's


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2013)

"The Wheelmen"'s brand function is not working right now. Maybe keep checking there.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2013)

May be a northern Minnesota brand??


----------



## squeedals (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is one......they are saying New England Red Wing


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 4, 2013)

I researched it when that bike came up the first time several weeks ago. They were made in Westfield, Massachusetts, if I recall correctly.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2013)

Kool....I want!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 4, 2013)

Any thoughts on Value?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2013)

oh probably close to a Grand, but think pedals are too new....


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 4, 2013)

squeedals said:


> Any thoughts on Value?




That started out at $750 with a $900 buy-it-now, I think. No interest, I guess, then he took it down and swapped out rear wheels (had a nicer one on it to start) and added a picture showing how the one he put on is split at the lamination. This time he's started the bidding at $675 and dropped the photo of the split wheel. I like the wood handlebars and the frame, etc. looks pretty good. At least it hasn't been left outside or slathered in house paint. If I lived closer, I'd be interested in it but I'm afraid to have someone else ship wooden wheeled bikes.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 4, 2013)

decotriumph said:


> That started out at $750 with a $900 buy-it-now, I think. No interest, I guess, then he took it down and swapped out rear wheels (had a nicer one on it to start) and added a picture showing how the one he put on is split at the lamination. This time he's started the bidding at $675 and dropped the photo of the split wheel. I like the wood handlebars and the frame, etc. looks pretty good. At least it hasn't been left outside or slathered in house paint. If I lived closer, I'd be interested in it but I'm afraid to have someone else ship wooden wheeled bikes.




I was thinking about it........he said $725 shipped, but after reading this.....and the split wheel, I don't know. How bad is the wheel? Will it need to be replaced?? Thoughts.......

Well......looking at the bike again, more closely, I'm passing. Those rims look beat. The front one has a big chuck out of it too. Spokes missing........and shipping the bike.......could be a bad thing. As usual the CABE comes through.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 4, 2013)

How about some Adze! These are screen captures from Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review 1917 found in the Internet Archive.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice adds!


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 4, 2013)

*Ads*

Thanks for posting those, Brian. The frame looks the same or similar in those.


----------

